

RainLoop Webmail - Free, modern & fast web-based email client - morphics
http://rainloop.net/

======
mfincham
It would be good to be able to edit the To: field without having to clear it
entirely and start over. Furthermore, pressing Tab after entering an e-mail
address in the To: field causes it to be cleared.

Also, the bubble number indicator to the right of the Drafts folder seems to
fall down on to the line below.

Iceweasel (like Firefox) 23, Debian Linux.

~~~
TheOv3rminD
Indeed, tons of bugs.....

